# say hello..



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

to our new arrivals...
this is cassy









and this is milo...









only been home for 5 mins....i couldnt wait..lol..


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

They're gorgeous


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

awwwww what little sweethearts


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

gorgeous! is that a selkirk rex & sel varient?? stunning!!


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

spot on taylorbaby...

thanks all..


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

rcmadd said:


> spot on taylorbaby...
> 
> thanks all..


stunning I love the varients! :001_wub:


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

i wanted a shorthair...but when my mrs saw the variant.. we ended up geting one of each.......


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

They are both equally as beautiful as each other. I love them both :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Wow what a gorgeous twosome.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww:001_wub: :001_wub: Congratulations they are both purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

gorgeous especially the variant


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Very cute babies


----------

